# Comets sign Jocelyn Penn



## 4ever_bball_fan (Aug 5, 2004)

I think this is a great signing...lots of energy off the bench, and Lord knows that is what was missing last year in many, many games. She will be a quality backup for Swoopes and will probably compement Arcain's game, too.

Any thoughts about who Van might be seriously looking at for the #5 pick? Things are filling out in the back court, but we really don't know who will "stick" after training camp. Van usually brings in a lot of players, just hope he keeps the best ones and gets rid of the dead weight.

Still need to sign Pollyanna Johns-Kimbrough!!!! Come on Van, you know she is a quality player and much better for the running game than #00!


----------



## Cometsbiggestfan (May 14, 2003)

Who is she?

Congrats on your 100 post. LOL


----------



## 4ever_bball_fan (Aug 5, 2004)

Thanks...It took me long enough. LOL

Regarding Jocelyn Penn...she came out of S. Carolina in '03 and was picked up by the Mystics. I don't know where she was in '04, but San Antonio picked he up late in the season and she only played in one game. I don't know if she was injured, or what.

An obviously under used player so far in the W...but for some reason, I remember her having some energy when she did hit the floor.


----------



## Cometsbiggestfan (May 14, 2003)

Oh. Energy is good, especially since we want to have Toyota Center rocking.


Speaking of TC, how about those Rockets? Man are they on fire or what?!


----------

